# (Solucionado) Se apaga la pantalla luego de instalar

## Gm30

Buenas, soy novato con gentoo y me encontre con un problema luego de la instalacion. 

Al reiniciar empieza a cargar todo y luego se apaga la pantalla. Aqui una foto antes de apagarse: http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2013/12/20/131220063724210079.jpg

Reinstale el sistema 4 veces, utilizando distintas CFLAGS y USE en el make.conf pero siempre me da el mismo resultado. Hace lo mismo con el kernel a prueba de fallos.

Mas datos:

Hardware: AMD Phenom X4 + ATI 6850

Manual instalacion en el que me base: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

(desde Live DVD)

CFLAGS con las que probe:

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -msse3 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

USE actual que tengo: 

USE="acpi X libkms udev dbus qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr bindist mmx sse sse2"

2 Mensajes que me da el genkernel all:

1)

>> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

2)

WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

Logs:

Log messages: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=p3KMaXcv

Log dmesg: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5s9Kv0dK

En la ultima prueba trate genkernel configmenu -all  y seleccione ATI, quite intel y otros, en fin, probe todo.

Tiene que ser algo especifico que no esta en los manuales... Alguien conoce alguna la solucion?

Saludos.Last edited by Gm30 on Sun Dec 22, 2013 2:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Bienvenido.

Entiendo que tu procesador es de 64 bits y sin embargo estás siguiendo una guía de instalación de gentoo para 32 bits. Quizá no es eso lo que quieres sino una instalación para x86_64, alias amd64.

Intentando analizar la situación no entiendo como has obtenido los log que publicas si como dices se apaga la pantalla. Entiendo que sólo se apaga la pantalla y no el sistema principal.

Yo intentaría arrancar sin soporte grafico, es decir, modificar el kernel para deseleccionar ati, nvidia e intel. Si quieres publica el archivo de configuración del kernel (.config) para echarle un vistazo.

Si algo no entiendes no dudes en preguntar.

----------

## Gm30

Gracias por responder quilosaq.

Casualmente logre instalarlo, basandome en este tutorial: http://blog.desdelinux.net/tutorial-de-instalacion-de-gentoo-desde-cualquier-live-cd/

Esta mas completo porque explica sobre las FLAGS, como configurar el Kernel, luego como instalar los drivers (para cada marca de video), etc.

Para ustedes debe ser una tonteria, pero para mi que soy novato vale mucho   :Very Happy: 

No se cual era el problema antes, pero califico el tema como solucionado.

Saludos!.

Pd: los LOGS lo sacaba con una Live, montaba la particion y los sacaba de ahi (/mnt/gentoo/var/log/)

----------

